# Need flat can motor for G United Traction Co Trolley



## Matison (12 mo ago)

Hi
I bought a used G Bachman Trolley. It turns out that the motor is burned out. I’m looking for a supplier of DC Double Shaft Flat Can Motors (12volts ?)
Approximate Dimensions: L: 1 5/8”; W: 3/4”; Ht: 3/4”; Shaft (total length): 2 3/4” 70mm; shaft width: 2mm / .08”;


I checked the Bachman site. Their motors are low quality/high price, and I did not see a replacement anyway. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I gave up on the Bachmann motor blocks. Instead, I removed the entire motor block, wheels and all and installed a USA Trains SW2 motor block. The axle to axle measurement is almost exactly the same and the motor is much more robust than the Bachmann motor.


----------



## Matison (12 mo ago)

Madman said:


> I gave up on the Bachmann motor blocks. Instead, I removed the entire motor block, wheels and all and installed a USA Trains SW2 motor block. The axle to axle measurement is almost exactly the same and the motor is much more robust than the Bachmann motor.


I will check into that. Thank you


----------

